# باب للتعارف وتبادل الخبرات العملية



## الصبري (17 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كيف حالكم شباب 
انا مهندس كيميائي أعمل في مجال صناعة الغاز الطبيعي المسال Lng
أتمنى من أخواني المهندسين بأن نفتح باب من خلال هذا الموقع المميز للتعارف فيما بيننا وتبادل الخبرات 
وأنا مستعد مشخصيا بأن أعطي كل ماعندي في هذا المجال من مواد علمية أو خبرات عملية لكي يستفيد الجميع 
أرجو من أخواني التفاعل وأنا في انتظاركم

ملاحظة من الأدارة : أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال أو بريد ألكتروني في المشاركة لمخالفتها القوانين وإذا أردت الأتصال بأحد الأعضاء يرجى التواصل على الخاص وبالتوفيق للجميع ...


----------



## ايوان هادي (17 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فكره جديده اخي الصبري لتعم الفائده علي الجميع بس حبيت اعرف انت من اي بلد ومن اي جامعه تخرجت
انا خريج هندسه كيميائيه واعمل في المواصفات والمقايسس في اليمن 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## الصبري (17 يوليو 2008)

*هلا اخي ايوان*

على فكرة أنا يمني وأعمل في شركة Yemenlng Company (total+hunt+hundy+others)


----------



## mnci (17 يوليو 2008)

الموقع قرية لتبادل الخبرات بالفعل
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## ايوان هادي (17 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حياك الله اخي الصبري وسعدت كثير لاني وجدت احد في المنتديات العلميه من اليمن وبنفس التخصص تعرف حتي علي ارض الواقع نادر ما صادفني احد بهذا التخصص علي العموم ساتواصل معك اخي الكريم ان شاء الله بعد عودتي لليمن وان شاء الله نستفيد منك ومن خبرتك وعلي ما اعتقد ان لك فتره من التخرج


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (18 يوليو 2008)

سلام اخ ايوان هارون معك المهندس عبدالباري البوراني تخصص هندسه كيميائيه وطالب دكتوراه في ماليزيا وان شاء الله نحافظ علي التواصل العلمي وتبادل المعلومات من خلال الملتقي وايضا مع الاخ الصبري. وانا امن تعز صبر. وجيد انك تعمل في المواصفات والمقايس


----------



## ايوان هادي (18 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حياك الله اخي عبدالباري وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله في دراستك للدكتوراه 
انا ايضا الان في صدد اعداد رساله الماجستير وان شاء الله نكون متواصلين ونستفيد من خبرتك الاكاديميه خاصه بما يتعلق بالدراسات العليا انا الان احضر في موضوع زياده الكفاءه الانتاجيه باستخدام نظام اداره الجوده الشامله وهو موضوع قد يكون جديد نوعا ما في اليمن الا وهو ضبط الجوده ارجو اخذ الراي منك وحبت اعرف ما هو موضوع رسالتك لانو تقريبا كما اعتقد في ماليزا نظام الدراسات العليا بالبحث 
وشكر جزيلا


----------



## eng_hazem123 (18 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله موضوع جميل
وانا شاء الله نتبادل فيه الخبرات
على فكرة انا مهندس مشروعات بترولية في شركة بترومنت


----------



## سييييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم انا في السنه الرابعة هندسة كيميائية في جامعة الخرطوم. وفكرتكم جميلة


----------



## الصبري (18 يوليو 2008)

*سلام اخي عبدالباري البوراني*

اظن انك تعرفني كويس أنا كنت معاك في جامعة حضرموت والتقيت فيك وانت تجهز للماجستير في التعليم العالي أنا حاليا اعمل في المشروع الجديد في الشركة اليمنية للغاز المسال وهو مشروع ضخم جدا لأول مرة في اليمن 
أتمنى منك التواصل


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (19 يوليو 2008)

الاخ خالد الصبري حيال الله تذكرتك الان واميلك عندي وساتواصل معك بالميل 
الاخ ايوان هادي انا احضر في موضوع معالجة المياه الصناعيه اي في مجال هندسة البيئه. وموضوعك في الماجستير جيد خاصة موضوع الجوده ومتوافق مع عملك في المواصفات والمقايس , وفي اي جامعه تواصل .
واذا تحتاج اي مساعه اوبحث فقط ارسل بالعنوان وان شاء الله لن نقصر.
وبالمناسبه يوجد دوره ممتازة في هذا الملتقي عن ادارة الجوده وهي في قسم الهندسه الصناعيه.


----------



## fadiragb (20 يوليو 2008)

تحياتي 
انا جدا مبسوط بالمشاركات حاب اساهم معاكم واشترك في تبادل المعلومات 
انا سوري 
اعمل في انتاج الغاز الطبيعي والمسال


----------



## الصبري (20 يوليو 2008)

*هلا بيك أخي فادي*

هلا أخي فادي أنا أيضا أعمل في نفس المجال ياريت تتواصل معاي وتعطيني موبايلك وبريدك الالكتروني
أنا بعثت لك رسالة على الخاص ياريت ترد علي


----------



## ايوان هادي (20 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حيا الله جميع الشباب وربنا يوفق الجميع علي المستوي العملي او الاكاديمي 
وشكر للاخ عبد الباري علي تقيدم المساعده وان شاء الله يا اخ عبد الباري نتواصل دائما وبحثي هو حول كيفيه زياده الكفاءه الانتاجيه في مصانع الادويه باستخدام نظام اداره الجوده الشامله واهتمت فيه باستخدام الاساليب الاحصائيه لتحسين الجوده في المصانع لا ادري اذا كان هناك بحوث او دراسات سابقه او اوراق عمل قد قدمت في اي من الجامعات لديكم واذا وجدتها اكون شاكر لك بامدادي لها وانا اواصل الماجستير في جامعه الخرطوم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مروة شحاتة (20 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم يا مهندس الصبرى ... أنا مهندسة كيميائية من مصر و مشروع تخرجى كان عن اسالة و فصل مكونات الغاز الطبيعى .... NGL بطريقة مهرا ( Mehra process) و لكن نظراًلعملى فى مجال غير مجال الغاز الطبيعى ... فأرجو امدادى بأحدث ما وصل اليك من أبحاث فى هذا المجال و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مروة شحاتة (20 يوليو 2008)

أرجو تبادل معلومات بخصوص عمليات دهان السيارات


----------



## الصبري (21 يوليو 2008)

*شكرا للتفاعل*

شكرا اخت مروة على تفاعل وانا مستعد لتقديم اي معلومة في مجال الغاز الطبيعي المسال 
ياريت ترسل اي سؤال على الموقع نفسه على البريد الخاص


----------



## الصبري (21 يوليو 2008)

*الى مروة*

is there any relation between your search in NGL and the HHV in BTU 
It is very very important for me to find easy way to increase high heating value HHV 
please send me


----------



## الجيوفيزياء (21 يوليو 2008)

انا مهندس جيوفيزيائي خريج جامعة الملك عبد العزيز كلية علوم الارض بجدة وانا يمني اعمل بوزارة النفط والمعادن هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية عمات في ثلاث شركات فالكمبرج وفلاكس وكندين موتن عضو في كثير من المنظمات العلمية الدولية والعالمية ومشترك في البحوث العلمية ولدي مؤهلات ودورات في البترول والغاز والمعادن وفي الكبيوتر واللغة الانجليزية واحب اتعرف على الاصدقاء من اي بلد يكون ولدي الرغبة في العمل في الشركات


----------



## مروة شحاتة (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً مهندس الصبرى على الرسالة و اهتمامك بتبادل المعلومات..... و عنوان بريدى الالكترونى هو ما بعثت عليه و الرسالة وصلت.... و سوف أقوم بعمل ملخص لك عن مشروع تخرجى فى وقت قريب باذن الله لأنه على ورق عادى و ليس على الكمبيوتر... أعمل فى شركة سيارات تعمل فى تصنيع و تجميع سيارات الخدمة الشاقة .... وأتمنى تبادل المعلومات بخصوص الغاز الطبيعى ... و أيضاً أطلب من سيادتك أى مواصفات قياسية عالمية خاصة بدهانات السيارات ..... و جزاكم الله خيرا .... و أرفق مع رسالتى كتاب متخصص فى الهندسة الكيميائية .... أرجو ابلاغى ان وصلك


----------



## الجيوفيزياء (30 يوليو 2008)

*موقع جيوفيزيائي وبترول للمهندسين في البترول*

يسعدني ان اقدم لكم هدية الصداقة موقع ذات اهمية بالغة يوجد في هذا الموقع كل مايهم بالمهندس الجيوفيزيائي ومهندس البترول والذين يعملون في الحقول والشركات النفطية والموقع هو 
http://www.cflhd.gov/agm/geoMethods/index.htm
فارجوا من الاحوان الاطلاع علية وسوف تستفيدون
وسوف نزودكم بعد ذلك بالبرامج الجيوفيزيائية التي تستخدمونها في تحليل وتفسير المعلومات
من خلال نسخ البرامج الجيوفيزيائية من موقع 
http://www.geosoft.com/downloads/
وشكرا 
اخوكم مهندس/محمد علي عامر
اليمن
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## الصبري (30 يوليو 2008)

*جزاك الله خير*

تسلم أخي على هذا الموقع المفيد جدا واتمنى لك التوفيق 
أخوك خالد الصبري


----------



## محسن النقيب (13 أغسطس 2008)

انا مهندس كيميائي 1997 ليبيا 
اما من اليمن اعمل في النفط
سلام يا صبري
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## الحجرة (14 أغسطس 2008)

فكرة كتير حلوة/ انا م. اسعد الرفاعي من الاردن عندي شركة لمواد البناء الخاصة / و مصنع لروبات البلاط و مواد القصارة الخارجية والداخلية و مواد العزل المائي / و مصنع لصناعة المنظفات الخاصة بعد البناء لازالة الرواسب الاسمنتية الزائدة و تنظيف برك السباحة و عزل الابار بشكل عام .
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## الجيوفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

تحية وتقدير لكل عضوا يقدم شي يخدم العلم في عصر التكنولوجيا والتقدم والتطور مهندس جيوفيزيائي /محمد علي عامر


----------



## الجيوفيزياء (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*عيد مبارك لكل المهندسين*

أسعد الله عيدكم بكل خير واتمم عليكم نعمته وعيد سعيد وكل عام وانتم بألف خير
اخوكم مهندس جيوفيزيائي /محمد علي عامر


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مرحبا بك اخي العزيز 
انا اكرم من العراق مهندس كيمياء ولم اعمل باي اختصاص لانني غير موظف 
تحياتي لك


----------



## محمد علي عامر (3 أغسطس 2010)

*انا مهندس جيوفيزيائي خريج جامعة الملك عبد العزيز كلية علوم الارض بجدة وانا يمني اعمل بوزارة النفط والمعادن هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية عمات في ثلاث شركات فالكمبرج وفلاكس وكندين موتن عضو في كثير من المنظمات العلمية الدولية والعالمية ومشترك في البحوث العلمية ولدي مؤهلات ودورات في البترول والغاز والمعادن وفي الكبيوتر واللغة الانجليزية واحب اتعرف على الاصدقاء من اي بلد يكون ولدي الرغبة في العمل في الشركات 
تلفوني هو :
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)*​


----------



## محمد علي عامر (3 أغسطس 2010)

شهر رمضان قادم نسال الله ان يفتح لنا ولجميع امة محمد كل الخير والتووبة والاحسان وان يجعل الامة الاسلامية في تقدم وتطور ومحبة وان يجعلنا من اهل القران
اخوكم مهندس جيوفيزيائي محمد علي عامر كلاب


----------



## الصبري (3 أغسطس 2010)

*Welcome*

Welcome dear 
I hope we can learn from your experience
We need everyone here to open some technical inquires for discussion to get knowledge and experience.


----------



## الجنيد محمد (3 أغسطس 2010)

أولاً: السلام عليكم 
ثانياً: مشكورين علي الفكرة الرائعة حقيقة
أنا خريج هندسة كيميائية -جامعة النيلين -السودان
أتمنى انو الفكرة تؤتي ثمارها كما ينبقي 
بحث تخرجي كان عن :تقطير البترول تحت الضغط الجوي 
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## khalid elnaji (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا من السودان... السنه الخامسه هندسه كيميائيه جامعة البحر الاحمر 
الفكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــره رائعه و ستكون من ورائها فوائد كثيره ...


----------

